
Ask HN: What book can you recommend to train ones memory? - rwieruch
I am wondering if you can recommend a book to train your memory. It would be good if it covers multiple strategies&#x2F;ways to achieve that and action items to train it.
======
pmoriarty
Take a look at the Mentat wiki.[1] It has lots of really great articles on
memory aids and techniques.

[1] - [http://www.ludism.org/mentat](http://www.ludism.org/mentat)

------
jusq2
Moonwalking with Einstein by Joshua Foer

